# open new AGR credit card after cancelling



## northnorthwest (Dec 3, 2016)

I just cancelled my AGR world card because I didn't want to pay the fee for the coming year.

Now I learned there is another card without an annual fee.

Is there any waiting period between cancelling one card and getting another? Will they count it against me that I just cancelled the card?

I like having these cards to get the AGR points, but I just refuse to pay for the privilege of having a card.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 3, 2016)

There has always been two cards since BofA became the issuer last year. You are aware there are some better point earning possibilities with the fee card?

In any event, how your cancellation of one card and application for another card is handled (viewed), is up to BofA.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 4, 2016)

I was planning to cancel my fee card and get the regular one but decided to go for one more year. I called them before making up my mind just to see if there was a problem and they said their customer retention team would probably offer me the other card w/o a problem (but likely with no bonus).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 4, 2016)

Just got off the phone with Customer Service in re a problem with payments.

After going through the most tedious and extra long voice mail system ever, I was on hold for 30 minutes with recorded blurbs alternating between we value your business and due to extremely heavy call volume etc etc I finally got a canned message saying that due to "technical" problems they would not be able to handle my call, to please log on and conduct my business on-line! 

I've heard about the lousy customer service that BOA provides and now I've experienced it myself! 

Chase was World Class with their Customer Service, I wish AGR still partnered with them, never had any problems when I had their World Card!


----------



## willem (Dec 4, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Chase was World Class with their Customer Service, I wish AGR still partnered with them, never had any problems when I had their World Card!


I second the sentiment. This isn't to say Chase is perfect (it's not), but it is head and shoulders above its competition that I have experienced.


----------



## PaulM (Dec 7, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Just got off the phone with Customer Service in re a problem with payments.
> 
> After going through the most tedious and extra long voice mail system ever, I was on hold for 30 minutes with recorded blurbs alternating between we value your business and due to extremely heavy call volume etc etc I finally got a canned message saying that due to "technical" problems they would not be able to handle my call, to please log on and conduct my business on-line!
> 
> ...


I haven't had any problems with BoA AGR. But the "due to extremely heavy call volume" message doesn't necessarily mean what it says. Elementary queueing theory tells you that average wait times in a system are a function of both the service rate and arrival rate. So the message could mean that either they screwed up somewhere causing higher call volume or that they laid off a bunch of telephone reps.

For example, if Amtrak.com goes down, you'd expect higher call volume; but the increased delay time would be temporary. But then again, Amtrak could decide that average call waiting times were too short and lay off some reps. This would be permanent, or as long as staffing was not increased.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 7, 2016)

For some reason the service is better (definitely in terms of speed, and to a lesser extent in terms of agent quality) on the line BofA has for their Virgin Atlantic card. I learned quite a while back to call the Virgin Atlantic card number and have them deal with the Amtrak cards while I'm there.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 7, 2016)

I have both cards and had no problem getting them in the first month after BofA issued them. Also got the sign up bonus(based on spending) for both. That is the only reason spread out your acquisition of the two so you can meet the spending limit for the bonuses.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 7, 2016)

Forgot to mention that it was my Third attempt over 2days before I finally was able to talk to a live "agent" who was located in Reno, Nevada.

They were very helpful and apologetic about the delays and "technical problems" and also expressed that they agreed that the Voice Mail Maze that BOA has created is a Mess! 

Today I received an on-line "Survey" to rate my BOA expierence that was basically similar to the Amtrak Surveys I've received through the years,ie Rate from 1-10 so the results can be put into a data base with no chance for real feedback!

When my current year for the Fee Card is up I'm going to "Deep-Six" the BOA World Card and go back to using my Chase Platinum "Cash Back" Card that I have never had any problems with! YMMV


----------



## willem (Dec 8, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Today I received an on-line "Survey" to rate my BOA expierence that was basically similar to the Amtrak Surveys I've received through the years,ie Rate from 1-10 so the results can be put into a data base with no chance for real feedback!


It's hard to calculate a mean and a standard deviation from a comment. Also, when an organization ignores a comment, it shows how useless the whole survey system is, while preventing the customer from making a comment provides the illusion that there are no problems.


----------



## tricia (Dec 9, 2016)

FWIW: A few months ago, in one phone call t BoA, I both cancelled my fee card and signed up for the no-fee card. Since then my bonus points for the new card have been earned and posted.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 20, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> There has always been two cards since BofA became the issuer last year. You are aware there are some better point earning possibilities with the fee card?
> 
> In any event, how your cancellation of one card and application for another card is handled (viewed), is up to BofA.


. I did the same thing, closing my world m/c and applied for the platinum m/c the same day. To my surprise I was given the 12,000 bonus points. I also didn't want to pay the $95 fee. At present all is good.


----------

